# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  em muốn nâng cấp máy tính các bác giúp em v[í

## quocphong

máy của em có cấu hình như sau:
nam: intel(r) 82845g/gl/pe/gv graphics contrler
manufacturer: intel corper ation
chip type: intel (r)82845g graphics contrler
dac type:internal
approx.total memory: 32.0 mb
current display mode: 800x600 (32 bit) (60hz)
bios: phoenix - awardbios v6.00pg
processor: intel(r)celeron(r) cpu 2.26ghz
memory: 120mb ram
page file: 323 mb used, 135mb available
- các bác xem giúp em như vậy thì có thể nâng cấp những gì để máy chạy nhanh hơn khổng?
- các bác đọc hộ em các thông số trên bằng tiếng việt được không. em xem vậy không hiểu gì cả.
- nếu nâng cấp được thì giá thành có cao không?
- máy em chạy ram 1ghz được không các bác?
giúp em với nhé!
em xin trân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## cushinthang

> máy của em có cấu hình như sau
> 
> mình muốn nâng cấp cho máy chạy nhanh hơn một chút. các bác xem thế nào giúp em với. và để chạy nhanh thì giá thành có cao không.


bạn muốn nâng cấp máy mạnh nhu tiệm nét thi phải ram 4gb card màn hình 1t va main mới đó nha

----------


## ghostdarkgs

1 - nếu bạn có tiền thì nên mua cái máy mới cấu hình cao hơn . giá độ 5 -6 triệu

2 - bạn thay cái ram 128 đi , nâng cấp mua thêm cái ram 512 lắp vào . khi đó máy bạn sẽ có tổng bộ nhớ ram là 512 +128 .

----------


## wetti

nếu bạn muốn giữ lại máy mà bạn yêu thích để xài thì bạn chỉ cần nâng cấp vài thứ đơn giản như :
- ram : hiện tại bạng có 1 cây 128mb phải ko ? bạn kiếm thêm 1 cây ram cũ 256 bus 400 (giá tầm hơn 100k) nếu có tiền thì mua 512mb
- muốn chơi game hay chạy đồ hoạ tốt hơn thì bạn nền gắn thêm vga rời (vì vga bạn đang xài là onboard - 64mb/32bit thì phải) và vì mainboard chipset 845 nên chỉ có cổng vga 8x/4x > bạn tìm mua card vga rời loại 4x/8x 128mb/128bit hay 256mb/128bit mà xài.
chúc vui

----------


## inoxsangtrong

lắp cpu mới đy cho rồi cây đó cũ rồi bạn ah

----------


## npd.fpt

mấy cái đó cũ rồi mà, bạn thanh lí cái đó rồi mua lại thiết bị mới sẽ tương thích hơn nhiều

----------


## sangdv

máy này bạn chỉ cần nâng cấp như sau:
1: lắp thêm 1 cái card đồ hoạ nvidia gf 440 128mb 
2: bỏ ram 128 đi lắp 1 ram 1gb ddr1 bus 400 vào là ok
chúc bạn thành công

----------

